# NetGear Router Ports öffnen Problem



## WaRRiE (16. März 2004)

Hi,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Router von NetGear. Und zwar möchte ich mit einem Programm über den MS-DOS Modus den Port 666 freigeben, müsste diesen aber noch beim Portforwarding im Router Setup einstellen. Hab ich auch so gemacht, aber trotzdem funktioniert es nicht und der Port bleibt verschlossen .. (Es soll von außen jemand auf dem Port zugreifen können) 

Kann mir wer helfen, bitte?


----------



## gothic ghost (17. März 2004)

*MS-DOS Modus*

Hi,
vielleicht wirsd du hier fündig.
oder 
hier


----------



## WaRRiE (17. März 2004)

Naja, leider nicht ganz. Mein Problem besteht darin das der Port 666 nicht offen bei mir ist wenn ich das Programm gestartet hab das den Port öffnen soll und einkommende Verbindungen aufzeichnet. Und dieses Programm läuft über DOS ...


----------



## Johannes Postler (17. März 2004)

Was für einen Router hast du? Ich hatte einmal einen RP 614 (bin mir nicht sicher mit RP, aber 614 stimmt), war richtig eingestellt und das Portforwarding funktioniert einfach nicht.
Hast du schon ein Firmware-Update gemacht? Hat bei mir übrigens auch nichts geholfen.


----------



## gothic ghost (17. März 2004)

@  WaRRiE

hast diese Menüpunkte im Routersetup ?

1. application settings : puplic port + trigger port und TCP / UDP 
2. virtual server settings : private IP + private Port + Type + puplic Port 

und was hast du darin eingetragen ?


----------



## WaRRiE (18. März 2004)

Hab den RP614v2 .. 

Ich hab nur ein Menü unter Advanced, das sich Portforwarding nennt .. und dann kann ich nur Enable/Disable Port, Service Name, Start Port, End Port, Server IP Address eingeben. Was bei dem Port 666 dann so aussieht:

Name                    start end  server ip
Service-Porgram 666 666 192.168.0.2

Und ein Firmware Update hab ich noch nich gemacht.


----------



## Johannes Postler (18. März 2004)

Der RP614v2 hat einen Fehler. Bin stundenlang davorgesessen und habe mir den Kopf zerbrochen. Vor ein paar Minuten habe ich auf einen Thread im Webserverorum geantwortet, da hat noch jemand dasselbe Problem.


----------



## WaRRiE (18. März 2004)

Das kann aber nicht sein. Das sollen die aber schnell mal updaten


----------



## Johannes Postler (18. März 2004)

Ist aber so. 
anderer Thread 
Genau das gleiche. Ich habe das Ding schnellstens zurückgegeben.


----------

